# Just Got My Test Kit.



## pocketear (Dec 28, 2010)

hey guys i have been cycleing for about 3 weeks now with 24 gold fish in a 110g tank and am a total noob at this so i bought a api master test today to check water levels and this is what i got.
P.H. (through the roof even from the tap)8.2
ammonia. 0 ppm 
nitrite. .25ppm
nitrate. 10 ppm
does this seam about right and how can i get the ph down.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Try this: Piranha_man's revolutionary new Peat Reactor


----------

